# Redish Water



## Suki (Aug 23, 2012)

Does anyone know why the fish tank water will go a reddish color?
Can it be the food?

Here's a sample









But it's a little more red than it appears in the pic


----------



## KukaaKatchou (Sep 19, 2010)

maybe some coloring from the red plants is coming off?


----------



## MusicArtBettas (Aug 13, 2012)

Wow ! This is really odd! Ive never seen anything like this. But I am going to take a shot at what MIGHT be causing it. It could be the food. That is a possibility. But do you put and chemicals in there? Any bew ones that could be having reactions?


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

I too, have a feeling it's those plastic plants doing this. Cheap dyes often start to leech.


----------



## Suki (Aug 23, 2012)

But why do the plants start giving off only now? It was a couple of days after I started using that food (right corner)...

No, didn't put any new chemicals in the tank...


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Hmmm. . . What sort of food is that? It does look really dark.


----------



## Suki (Aug 23, 2012)

It was some I got at Aquatic World, a pet store near me(probably their own mix), it wasn't a specific sort, it was the only pellets I can get so far, nobody really stocks it.
I was giving them flakes, but it made my male betta's tummy swell up, overfeeding I guess. 
With the pellets I can control more how much they eat...


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Did it come with ingredients?


----------



## Suki (Aug 23, 2012)

uhm... not that I can remember, I threw away the packet :-(

Think I should try and get different food?


----------



## JackisLost (Feb 26, 2011)

maybe it's the dust from gravel?


----------



## Suki (Aug 23, 2012)

JackisLost said:


> maybe it's the dust from gravel?


Ive had everything set up for almost 2 months... And it isn't new gravel, used it in a previous tank set up already, so don't think it's that...


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

It's possible this food has dyes in it which are causing this to happen.


----------



## Suki (Aug 23, 2012)

I also think so yes, because it's basically the only thing that I changed...


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Maybe you should call the place you got the pellets from and ask them about this .


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

They might dye the food or it is a meat they put in it? I would call and ask them.


----------



## Suki (Aug 23, 2012)

Okay cool, I will pop by there in the week. Thx. Will let you know what they said.


----------

